
Extinction Rebellion founder calls for mass psychedelic disobedience - Anon84
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2213787-extinction-rebellion-founder-calls-for-mass-psychedelic-disobedience/
======
gaspoweredcat
whilst i fully support people experimenting with their own minds im not
entirely sure some mass drug taking event will particularly help in any way
(if that were the case the likes of Bangface and Burning Man would have fixed
the world by now)

people should be free to experiment however im also a firm believer that
psychoactives, psychedelics in particular are not for everyone, people should
be informed about them but not encouraged to take them and especially not as
some sort of protest, some people are easily influenced and could potentially
be encouraged to take a chemical they arent actually comfortable with just to
be part of the "movement"

this may be all well and good to do with some of the more (what i would
describe as) simple and direct chemicals like say THC, cocaine or even
opiates, these are pretty predictable, even if youre in the worst headspace in
the world the end result will be pretty similar and unlikely to be unpleasant,
quite a contrast to the likes of LSD, DMT or other various tryptamines and
phenethylamines which have drastically different effects depending on your
mood, the setting and many other factors.

that said the "Acid Tests" of the 60s didnt have any massive fallout that im
aware of and at that time people were pretty uninformed about it, doses were
also on the high side to say the least (these days an average LSD tab contains
100-150ug but during the acid tests the average dose was 250ug which is one
hell of a dose for a first timer) so maybe my fears are less real than i
imagine

